# Sight Advice



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

I am trying to figure out what kind of sight to put on my bow.

I have only hunted deer with my bow so far, but I am considering Antelope next fall.

I have narrowed my choices to a Trophy Ridge Matrix or a Copper John Dead Nuts sight.

I can not decide if I want to go with a vertical pin sight or not.

Are there any advantages to a vertical pin sight over a standard sight?

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I like the trophy ridge sights, they are vertical sights, which I like a little better, but I think both would be fine, more of a prefrence thing.


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

i have the copper john right now, you can always add more pins but.................i also reccomend the spott hogg site!!!!!they are awesome also :beer:


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks for the feedback.

Is there really an advantage to vertical pins or is it just a preference?


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

mostly just prefernce, people complain that w/verticle pins they tend to use the rong pin sometimes so....i like horezontal pins


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

I like the Cobra Sidewinder sights. Dovetail micro adjustments, wrapped pin technology, and priced under $100.00. 8)


----------

